# In need of stainless barrel blank and installation



## Bruz (Feb 15, 2016)

****PLEASE CALL OR TEXT 770-596-7010******

I am looking for a #8 Heavy Varmint contour barrel blank with squaring,indexing and engraved dedication for a shoot at Quantico in August. 

I am interested in a 6.5,.277,284,.308 or .338 to be channbered in 26 Nosler,28 Nosler,30 Nosler or 338 Edge. Finished length will depend on cartridge. 

My Project as it stands. 

Ruger MKII Stainless Action - Needs Trigger Job

McMillan A3-5 w Adjustable Cheek with 2 Sling Studs and 2 Flush Cups-Needs bedding on angle screw

Weiga-Tinny Stainless Scope Rail

Vortex 30mm 6 Screw Tactical Rings - Needs Cerakote to match Stainless Finish

Vortex ViperHS 5x-15x 44mm Mil Spec Reticle - Needs Stainless Cerakote


----------



## deadend (Feb 15, 2016)

Gonna have a hard time with mag length on some of those chamberings.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 16, 2016)

deadend said:


> Gonna have a hard time with mag length on some of those chamberings.



Yes....a couple I may go with PT&G detachable bottom metal. They just started producing a couple of months ago.

Thanks 

Robert


----------

